# Has anyone updated to OS X Lion v10.7.2



## Brother John (Nov 6, 2011)

I currently have Mac OS X version 10.6.8 on my MacBook Pro but I am thinking of updating to OS X Lion version 10.7.2 so that I can use iCloud. Has anyone updated there Mac? Do you like Lion? I have read online some users who did not like the update and what it did to their Mac. Looking forward to reading your thoughts.


----------



## Dane (Nov 6, 2011)

I've upgraded and overall I'm satisfied. My biggest problem is that Safari 5.x uses substantially more RAM than Safari 4.x, so if you use Safari and keep a ton of windows and tabs open, things will slow *WAY* down.

Took about a week for the my brain to rewire to the reverse mouse scrolling, but once it did, the old way feels weird.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm using it now -- on a 13" MacBook Air with the 27" Thunderbolt Display & a separate keyboard and magic trackpad -- and it runs well. One big problem -- which I couldn't avoid -- is that many apps which ran in Snow Leopard are not compatible with Lion. I am about to go over some of my favorites to see. One can also check out this link: App Compatibility Table - RoaringApps.

After Lion came out all new Macs have it installed, and I don't think one can delete it and install 10.6 in its place. Apart from that I have no complaints -- I just have to learn the new system -- and it isn't far removed from earlier recent OS 10s.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 7, 2011)

Dane said:


> I've upgraded and overall I'm satisfied. My biggest problem is that Safari 5.x uses substantially more RAM than Safari 4.x, so if you use Safari and keep a ton of windows and tabs open, things will slow *WAY* down.
> 
> Took about a week for the my brain to rewire to the reverse mouse scrolling, but once it did, the old way feels weird.



I have started using forefox so hopefully that will not be a problem.

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




Jerusalem Blade said:


> I'm using it now -- on a 13" MacBook Air with the 27" Thunderbolt Display & a separate keyboard and magic trackpad -- and it runs well. One big problem -- which I couldn't avoid -- is that many apps which ran in Snow Leopard are not compatible with Lion. I am about to go over some of my favorites to see. One can also check out this link: App Compatibility Table - RoaringApps.
> 
> After Lion came out all new Macs have it installed, and I don't think one can delete it and install 10.6 in its place. Apart from that I have no complaints -- I just have to learn the new system -- and it isn't far removed from earlier recent OS 10s.



I have only had my MacBook Pro since June so hopefully all the apps will rollover.


----------



## ClayPot (Nov 7, 2011)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> After Lion came out all new Macs have it installed, and I don't think one can delete it and install 10.6 in its place.



You should be able to if you have a OS 10.6 disc. But you have to do a completely clean install of 10.6. I'm not sure how easy it would be to upgrade again to Lion if you wanted it if you did a clean install of Snow Leopard.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 8, 2011)

One of the main things I want is the iCloud. I am using iCloud between my iPhone and iPad and I really like it. I am just having last minute worries about upgrading. My laptop is great I cant complain and the last thing I want to do is end up with an upgrade full of bugs. Anyone else out there upgraded?


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't use a mac for a computer, but on my ipad and iphone, I love the use of iCloud. It really works. I can finally not worrry about having to backup my itunes purchases! I lost so many files and now I can just redownload them.


----------



## jawyman (Nov 8, 2011)

Blev3rd said:


> One of the main things I want is the iCloud. I am using iCloud between my iPhone and iPad and I really like it. I am just having last minute worries about upgrading. My laptop is great I cant complain and the last thing I want to do is end up with an upgrade full of bugs. Anyone else out there upgraded?



I felt the same way you did John. It took me forever to upgrade my machines, but I am very happy now. There were a couple of issues I had to work out, but overall I like Lion and the added functionality. I love Mission Control and AirDrop (which is used to move files between machines). I recommend it. I hope this helps.


----------



## JP Wallace (Nov 9, 2011)

I upgraded pretty early and have had no issues, I really like it. By the way you can change the 'natural' scroll back to 'normal' or is it the other way around? Anyway - I decided not to adopt the 'new' way. No ideas about iCloud, but overall I've found Lion very stable with no bugs at all, indeed it improved my sleep and energy management.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 14, 2011)

I stand corrected. I see that one can replace Lion with 10.6 (I found a couple of tutorials on the web), but they admit it's iffy. I really don't want to mess with my new OS tinkering with it, so I will just get new apps. It hurt to get a "new" Adobe Acrobat (I need to generate high quality PDFs for publishing -- and none I found could match the quality of Acrobat); AA 7 wouldn't run on Lion, so I had to get version 8 which would (an old version but still compatible with Lion) for $187 on eBay. And a couple of less expensive apps. I'm on a budget so I have to stick with necessities. I bought a little book to help familiarize me with new features and changes; basically I like Lion.


----------



## lenflack (Nov 16, 2011)

I realize I'm a little late to the party here, but I have been running 10.7.2 on both my MacBook Pro and my wife's MacBook since it was available, and love it. iCloud has been an incredible step forward for our family, as we now are able to share calendars, reminders, etc. between our Macs and our various iOS devices, and delegate to one another. I had previously patched together a similar system using Google's tools but it wasn't as reliable or fluid. The only software I had that wasn't available for Lion initially was a document scanner interface, but they did release a free update later on. I was blessed not to need additional upgrades.

John, did you ever take the plunge?


----------

